# Hamlisch Contest 2020



## lydian91 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi folks, I'm curious if anyone has already registered for the contest.

I've really enjoyed participating in past years because of the animated shorts they provided. They've had 3 or 4 of these at least. In 2018, I registered again assuming this would be the case, but they switched to a very slow-moving live action documentary. If I remember, they skipped 2019.

I think 2017 had multiple winners, or the selection process was too difficult at the end or something. The 2018 documentary was much more challenging, so I understand why they chose it; however, I personally found the film to be very uninspiring, so I chose not to submit. While they of course have the right to choose whatever films they want, I was disappointed—especially after shelling out the $75 registration fee.

All to say, for anyone who has registered, would you be willing to disclose the vibe of this year's film? Perhaps a short description and/or a screen shot? I would like to enter again, but I am not willing to shell out $75 without any idea of what the film will be.


----------



## Krayh (Apr 2, 2020)

All these "contests" and "competitions" are no other way than to make a buck for those who are organizing the event. 75 to participate give me a break.

TRUE contests are free to enter and are being sponsored...


----------



## Cathbad (May 16, 2020)

Krayh said:


> All these "contests" and "competitions" are no other way than to make a buck for those who are organizing the event. 75 to participate give me a break.
> 
> TRUE contests are free to enter and are being sponsored...



100% agreed.

It's pay to play for composers.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 5, 2020)

I once participated but never since. Only feedback I got was a few lines of text saying my music was cliche. I was hoping to get a bit more feedback for the price and also they promised to give a well written, comprehensive, professional feedback on every submission.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jun 5, 2020)

lydian91 said:


> I think 2017 had multiple winners, or the selection process was too difficult at the end or something.



2017 had a 1st prize and then 1st and 2nd runner ups in each category - definitely in the Emerging one, not 100% sure about the Youth category. And I agree, the film the following year was quite a strange selection for the contest if my memory is correct. 

I can't remember how much the old entry fee was, but I don't remember it being that much. But maybe it was...!

What I would say is that the feedback element is a welcome component to the competition. So many contests take the money from 100s of entrants and you never hear anything back other than 'unfortunately, you didn't make the cut' which can be frustrating when you're just starting out and have invested your time and money. I don't know if they still do it, but they also used to put you in a % category, so you had an idea of just how far off you were from the top entrants.


----------



## sp.aviram (Jun 7, 2020)

sekkosiki said:


> I once participated but never since. Only feedback I got was a few lines of text saying my music was cliche. I was hoping to get a bit more feedback for the price and also they promised to give a well written, comprehensive, professional feedback on every submission.



Where are these competitions . . .?
Unfortunately the Zurich Scoring contest was ccancelled due to COVID.


----------



## robgb (Jun 7, 2020)

Krayh said:


> All these "contests" and "competitions" are no other way than to make a buck for those who are organizing the event. 75 to participate give me a break.
> 
> TRUE contests are free to enter and are being sponsored...


Well, this is not strictly true. Back in the early nineties I entered the Academy of Motion Pictures Arts & Sciences Nicholl Fellowship competition. It cost me money (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't cheap). When I won, my career as a screenwriter was launched. Within a month of winning I had my choice of agents and sold my entry screenplay to Showtime. Subsequently spent many years in the industry.

The Nicholl is still going strong today.

When it comes to competitions, what you need to look at is what happened to the past winners. Did the contest get them in the door?


----------



## ojczeo (Aug 10, 2020)

Have anybody applied to this contest? I wonder about joining, but I don't know - is it worth? what kind of movie is given to score?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 10, 2020)

... And do you know whether music sheets are to be provided? Or is it just the video with your music on?
I couldn't find the information. Thanks.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 16, 2020)

*"COPYRIGHT AND CLEARANCES*
Contestant *does not* have the right to assign rights to their version of the entry or the original film.

The individual submitting a composition to the MHIMA hereby warrants that it is authorized to commit the score for consideration." ....


----------



## ojczeo (Aug 31, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> ... And do you know whether music sheets are to be provided? Or is it just the video with your music on?
> I couldn't find the information. Thanks.


paper score is not obligatory, only music is enough.
as far as I know the movie to score is


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 31, 2020)

ojczeo said:


> paper score is not obligatory, only music is enough.
> as far as I know the movie to score is




Thanks for your answer.


----------

